# T shirt making issues



## wengerda (Feb 16, 2017)

Hi there newbie here,
I need some assistance. I designed a few t shirts this weekend but I am having trouble with getting a quality t shirt pressed. I am using the Jet Pro Ss heat transfer paper on a white t shirt. I have one teflon paper in the bottom of the t shirt and one in the top of the shirt when pressed. 365 degrees, 30 seconds and medium/heavy pressure. When the back of the t shirt is completed the transfer paper still shows a bit of dull colors on it, does that means that the transfer did not have enough pressure or enough heat or both? Please help and thank you.


----------



## Recie (Jun 27, 2014)

There will be a little ink left on the paper. As long as your image is bright, clear and solid on the shirt, you're good. You may also want to do a couple wash tests on a test shirt to make sure the customer will be satisfied.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Sounds like you are following the instructions. I would advise not to use the Teflon sheets.


----------



## wengerda (Feb 16, 2017)

Thank you for the replies. Also if I dont use teflon sheets, then what I should use under and over the t shirt when press.


----------



## Recie (Jun 27, 2014)

You don't need anything.


----------



## ipromoink (Jan 14, 2017)

What I do is preheat my press to 375. Then I do a 5 second press on my shirt to smooth it out. Place transfer on shirt with nothing covering it then I press for 17 seconds with heavy pressure. Once press is done I leave it on the hot press and peel while hot. Give it a good stretch in all directions and cover with a silicone sheet and repress for 10 seconds. I do this for 100% cotton T-Shirts and couldn't be happier with the results.


----------



## BrianMacrae (Mar 2, 2017)

Yes agreed with Recie great in*f*o by him.Thanks


----------



## john221us (Nov 29, 2015)

Yes, use Teflon or parchment paper on the top, at least, to protect your platen. It also protects the shirt from stuff that may have ended up on the platen.


----------



## Marjeni4353 (Jan 12, 2017)

I think Recie said more detailed that I would say you.


----------

